
Hey FCC, don't lock down our routers - tonteldoos
http://www.wired.com/2015/09/hey-fcc-dont-lock-wi-fi-routers/
======
JoachimS
What we need is open wifi router hardware. Unfortunately, the only project
I've found seems to be dead.

[http://rooter.is](http://rooter.is)

